# Light switch that boosts extractor fan



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope someone can help me.

I've got wallpaper for a hallway but the bathroom has a built in extractor fan that is always on but then boosts when you turn the light on.

I want to take the sockets off the wall etc (There is an isolator switch above the door for the fan).

If I turn the light breaker/fuse whatever you want to call it off in the consumer unit, obviously the lights go out and fan stops 'boost' mode. As you can't hear the fan when it's not in boost mode, I'm unsure how to tell if it's off.

Are these normally wired in so that they're on the same circuit as the light? So that'll not be live?

Edit: I do have a tester pen but it's a bit pants, will still try it to try and work out.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Only way to be sure is to test with a known working multimeter.

To be fairly sure you could knock the main db off but it's a ball ache setting clocks etc, but hurts less than 230v


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

sshooie said:


> Only way to be sure is to test with a known working multimeter.
> 
> To be fairly sure you could knock the main db off but it's a ball ache setting clocks etc, but hurts less than 230v


Aye would sting a little bit :lol:

I think this is what I'll do just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Also good to see someone decorating properly, I always take the sockets/switches off the wall. A peeve of mine is seeing decorating done around switches/sockets, looks much neater doing it properly.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

sshooie said:


> Also good to see someone decorating properly, I always take the sockets/switches off the wall. A peeve of mine is seeing decorating done around switches/sockets, looks much neater doing it properly.


Thank You :thumb:

I'm not sure where I get it from but when I do anything really, I don't enjoy cutting corners or bodging things when it can/should be done right!

Plus as this is our own first home, in the rented flat we had, we didn't decorate or anything.

So now I'm able to, it's all exciting and new to me really


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

sshooie said:


> Also good to see someone decorating properly, I always take the sockets/switches off the wall. A peeve of mine is seeing decorating done around switches/sockets, looks much neater doing it properly.


I do this too, much neater finish. I also have to have the slots in the screws all horizontal:doublesho


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> I do this too, much neater finish. I also have to have the slots in the screws all horizontal:doublesho


Ditto, but vertical, my train of thought being any liquid will run off easier.. even the pozi's are level. Not on the tools any more but as an Engineer 99% of my installations had level screws, even to the point I'd turn them back a tad to level...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It's comforting to know there are other freaks out there lol. Thr sockets in my house have all the screws vertical lol. What a weirdo I am lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I do the same but mine are Horizontal haha. To me it makes it look like they're level and straight, if I see vertical..... .to me, it looks as if they've not been done up right. Don't ask why as I don't know either!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> I do the same but mine are Horizontal haha. To me it makes it look like they're level and straight, if I see vertical..... .to me, it looks as if they've not been done up right. Don't ask why as I don't know either!!


Horizontal? Pah! You're a weirdo lol.

😂

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Horizontal? Pah! You're a weirdo lol.
> 
> 😂
> 
> Sent from my D6603


ahahaha :lol:


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

OP - Yes they are fed off the lighting circuit. Does your extractor have a cover on it like most? If so you should be able to see that it has stopped spinning altogether.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mattwilko92 said:


> OP - Yes they are fed off the lighting circuit. Does your extractor have a cover on it like most? If so you should be able to see that it has stopped spinning altogether.


Yes it has a twist on cover, you take it off and there's all the buttons to adjust its settings but have never messed with them.

I have ended up just cutting all the power and putting choc boxes on the end of all the cables and tucking them back into the boxes.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Horizontal? Pah! You're a weirdo lol.
> 
> 😂
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Pot, kettle, black. :lol::lol:


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

Vertical for me. 
Hinges, door handles, sockets and switches.

OCD!!!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

UPDATE: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5290791


----------

